# Battery Comparison Help Needed



## Reel Big-uns (Apr 9, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is any difference in the performance of these two batteries.

They are both Duracell AGM 12 volt, Group 31, deep cycle from Sam’s  Club Warehouse.

I’m going to need two designated batteries for a 24 volt trolling motor.

 Here are the differences.

*Battery #1*
Marine deep cycle;
Has two negative terminal post and two positive terminal post.
One of each is the threaded type and the other  takes the battery clamp.
It also has a tote handle mounted on top. 

800 CCA
1000 MCA
105 AH @ 20 hr.
$166.32

*Battery #2*
Commercial truck deep cycle.
Has only one terminal post for negative and only one for positive and both are the threaded type.
No tote handle.

800 CCA
1000 CA
No  AH displayed
$139.88

If  “Battery #2” is the same as “Battery #1” except for the tote handle and terminal post then I can use “Battery #2” to server my need with a $52.88 savings!


----------



## merc123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Probably the same.  Deep cycles have thicker plates than automotive batteries which means they can withstand deep discharges.


----------



## aragorn1 (Apr 10, 2012)

In general marine batteries are built to take the extra vibration and pounding that occur in an environment that encounters pounding from going over waves, etc.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Apr 10, 2012)

Both batteries are deep cycle/starting 'hybrid' batteries. They're not a full duty deep cycle (trolling) battery. Either will work, but a true deep cycle would be better if you don't need it as a cranking battery. MCA, CCA, or CA are irrelevant when it comes to discharge rates. 

This would be a better choice if it won't be used for starting duties...Deep Cycle Battery


----------



## Reel Big-uns (Apr 11, 2012)

I've convinced myself, along with all the help from everyone, to go with a common deep cycle and to quit being concerned about an AGM or a dual purpose deep cycle. I believe I can swing for a pair of group 31's.

Now a whole new search is on.


----------



## Fletch_W (Apr 13, 2012)

Get the specific model number off each one, google it, find the data sheet, and get the actual "reserve capacity". 

Then divide the reserve capacity by the price, and see which is the best value. 

Or, if reserve capacity is your issue, and you are afraid of running it out on the water, just get the one with the highest reserve capacity.

And a quick note- reserve capacity is a calculation, not necessarily an accurate number on how long the battery will run you. _At best_, according to my readings, you can expect to get 80% of the listed reserve capacity on any outing.


----------



## M80 (Apr 13, 2012)

Agm battery's are worth the money, and yes the marine battery's will hold up longer cause of the beating they take while running, I would go with the marine battery's.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Apr 14, 2012)

Thoughts once were as yours. I used to have three trucks on the road and had access to six volt batteries which I have used in your application. Those truck batteries are designed for starting power, and to accept a charge after the truck is running. With a trolling motor you need a battery that will keep producing continually, thus the term "deep cycle'. The truck batteries were a good temporary solution, but I learned to take a couple of paddles with me, didn't last long.


----------



## Reel Big-uns (Apr 15, 2012)

Looks like my search is on hold.
Found out from the forklift mechanic, at the company I work for, that he services some robotic equipment that is powered by sealed, 12 volt deep cycles which gets a fresh set every 6 months and some of the ones that are switched out are still in very good condition and he is going to check out some of the old stock for me and I will be able to purchase them at the salvage price.

If this works out then I'm going to see about getting a set of four batteries to run two pair in parallel  for a 24 volt series combination for the double capacity advantage.


----------



## Nastytater (Apr 15, 2012)

My dad has 2 heavy duty batteries that he runs his trolling motor on that have lasted him over 7 years. Both high cranking amp batteries and haven't had a problem out of them as far as charging them up. BUT,he does use a trickle charge as soon as we get home from the lake and he does check the acid level in them every other time he charges them. The starting battery is a deep cycle marine battery though. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## Reel Big-uns (Apr 16, 2012)

For anyone interested in batteries, I think you'll find this research interesting and useful.

While waiting on information on the batteries I may be able to get from work, I’m still pondering the idea of using the commercial truck battery from Sams.

From the info. derived from these articles;

http://www.hotrod.com/techarticles/general/hrdp_1009_how_to_charge_a_agm_battery/viewall.html

http://www.yachtsurvey.com/boat_battery_basics.htm

and according to all the specs. available, all four of these batteries are the same, having12 volt, AGM deep cycle@ 200 amps reserve capacity with solid plating and the weight all matching and Sams commercial truck battery being the best bargain. 

Group number 31M - http://www.dekabatteries.com/assets/base/1741.pdf

Group Number 31/part No.8A31  http://www.dekabatteries.com/assets/base/1739.pdf

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=prod3590232

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=prod3590222&navAction=push


----------



## Reel Big-uns (Apr 18, 2012)

Here's a nudder place with some more good information on batteries.

http://www.windsun.com/Batteries/Battery_FAQ.htm

Seems the more I search the dumber I gets.


----------

